# [SOLVED] nie dzialajacy firenes

## wodzik

wyszperalem takie cos: http://grrr.pl/2008/06/01/gry-z-nes-a-w-firefoxie/

wyglada bardzo ciekawie, ale nie dziala mi zadna gra, mam tylko czarny ekran. 

```
* www-client/mozilla-firefox [R 3.0_rc1-r1] <target>

    bindist dbus -debug -gnome ipv6 java mozdevelop -restrict-javascript startup-notification -xulrunner linguas: -af -ar -be -ca -cs -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -id -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW

```

----------

## Wojtek_

Mam dokladnie ten sam problem. Moze ktos zna rozwiazanie? Ponoc czasem pomaga wylaczenie NoScript.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## wodzik

nie używam noscript. a w ogole komukolwiek dziala? bo u mnie na windzie tez nie chce...

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Polin

U mnie na Windowsie działa bez problemów. Na Linuksie nie sprawdzałem.

Firefox 3 beta ileś.  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

mialem dev-java/sun-jre-bin bez flagi nsplugin   :Embarassed:  juz dziala jak nalezy. a swoja droga super dodatek. polecam ;]

----------

## Wojtek_

Mi niestety dalej nie dziala - sun-jre-bin nie mam w ogole zainstalowanego. Flage nsplugin mam w make.conf.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## wodzik

jaka masz jave?

----------

## Wojtek_

sun-jdk 1.4, 1.5 i 1.6 - rozne pakiety wymagaja roznych wersji :/.

Wojtek

----------

## unK

ja mam jre-1.5 i 1.6 (1.6 aktywna) i mi też działa. Faktycznie fajna sprawa, emulatory z portage są takie sobie, a ten jest ok.

----------

## mziab

Takie sobie? Polecam mednafena. Oprócz NESa emuluje jeszcze GBA, GBC, PCE i parę innych systemów. Naprawdę solidny kawał roboty.

----------

## no4b

Do emulacji nesa polecam fce-ultra.

----------

## mziab

Emulator owszem dobry, ale nierozwijany od jakichś 4 lat. Mednafen odziedziczył po nim zresztą rdzeń, więc jest godnym następcą  :Smile: 

----------

